# Where are you going to take your Model 3 on your first road trip?



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

So I was sorta following along with You you Xue's road trip around the US/Canada and got to thinking about how amazing that sounds. Well not the part about letting people drive my car, but just seeing the country and enjoying the drive. I don't anticipate I'll make that serious of a trip, but wife and I were talking about doing at least a little bit of a road trip. 

I'm definitely not doing any snowy places and likely won't even get the car until the spring so that won't be an issue anyway. There's always the option of road trippin' up the California coast which I've done quite a few times. Also thinking about traveling to lots of different national parks like the grand canyon, zion, and others.

Do you plan to take a road trip with your Model 3 and if so where?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Nothing major here, but taking a trip to Disney. Technically for me that’s within range, but I’ll supercharge along the way.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

ng0 said:


> So I was sorta following along with You you Xue's road trip around the US/Canada and got to thinking about how amazing that sounds. Well not the part about letting people drive my car, but just seeing the country and enjoying the drive. I don't anticipate I'll make that serious of a trip, but wife and I were talking about doing at least a little bit of a road trip.
> 
> I'm definitely not doing any snowy places and likely won't even get the car until the spring so that won't be an issue anyway. There's always the option of road trippin' up the California coast which I've done quite a few times. Also thinking about traveling to lots of different national parks like the grand canyon, zion, and others.
> 
> Do you plan to take a road trip with your Model 3 and if so where?


I voted RIGHT AWAY! (2+ hour drive home lol)


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Nothing major here, but taking a trip to Disney. Technically for me that's within range, but I'll supercharge along the way.


haha, I go to Disneyland every other weekend, so I don't consider that a road trip. ;-)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ng0 said:


> haha, I go to Disneyland every other weekend, so I don't consider that a road trip. ;-)


This is the OG - Disney World 

About 240 miles...


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> I voted RIGHT AWAY! (2+ hour drive home lol)


haha, that may be a bit of a road trip in some places, but in SoCal we consider that a 30 mile commute. ;-)


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This is the OG - Disney World
> 
> About 240 miles...


OG?! Disneyland came first


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ng0 said:


> OG?! Disneyland came first


WOW lol. Disneyland is 16 years older. That's crazy!


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> WOW lol. Disneyland is 16 years older. That's crazy!


hah yea.  Walt Disney didn't even get to see Disney World open. So sad.


----------



## M3MD (May 24, 2017)

This is the Spring trip I'm planning.  (not exact but similar)


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

M3MD said:


> View attachment 5238
> 
> This is the Spring trip I'm planning.  (not exact but similar)


Looks like an amazing trip!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> WOW lol. Disneyland is 16 years older. That's crazy!


does everyone not know this?


----------



## Jarrod Skrehot (Dec 7, 2016)

Yosemite Lodge for the weekend. Hopefully in April for my birthday!


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

M3MD said:


> View attachment 5238
> 
> This is the Spring trip I'm planning.  (not exact but similar)


You coming to Austin?


----------



## M3MD (May 24, 2017)

Twiglett said:


> You coming to Austin?


Yep, that's the current plan.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

San Jose to San Diego and back, this weekend!


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

msjulie said:


> San Jose to San Diego and back, this weekend!


I'll be looking out for your shiny new model 3 in San Diego this weekend.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

The car will be in La Jolla on Saturday!


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

I'd love to camp in mine at a summer festival (although I won't be getting it this summer). This was from a couple years ago at the Drangey Festival:






Iceland is really big on summer festivals out in the countryside. Just a few others I've been to:

Þjóðhátíð í Eyjum (the biggest one):









Eistnaflug, Iceland's biggest heavy metal fest, held at Neskaupsstaðir:









Bræðslan, the first festival I ever went to, held in an abandoned herring factory in the middle of nowhere (Borgarfjörður Eystri):









There's just dozens and dozens of them. Most people camp or glamp, but it'd be much more comfy in a Model 3  Will definitely need inserts to block out the light, though (summer in Iceland = no real "night")

I've also been meaning to get out to Vestfirðir again some time... I have a friend out there I'd like to see, and it's been ages since I've done a proper trip around the fjörds. Some really beautiful places out there:
































Austfirðir is gorgeous too... I really want to do a camping / rockhunting trip in the mountains (lots of neat zeolites / chalcedony / calcite / etc). Some places are so famous for them that they're protected (for example, the old Helgustaðir mine, which produced the optical grade calcite (Iceland Spar) that was used for a number of important scientific discoveries), but most places aren't protected. Plus, the mountains are just really pretty in general 










I obviously won't be taking the Model 3 into the highlands. That's what my pickup will remain for  Last summer for example I took my dad out to Askja:


















He couldn't get down into the crater with me because of a knee injury. And I don't blame him, it's very steep and slippery (you descend atop a flowing stream). Honestly, I'm amazed that anyone's allowed down in there; there's gas bubbling up all around you and it looks like you won't be able to breathe. Also, the (warm) water changes colour when you swim in it.








A megatsunami from the main crater a couple years ago washed into Viti (this side crater) a couple years ago, so you can picture how big that must have been.

But the reason I won't be driving Model 3 through the highlands is because this is what a "road" looks like in the highlands:


















But the highlands are worth it 









Really want to get out to Kerlingarfjöll some time:










You can see why I'm looking forward to Tesla making a pickup


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Simply stunning imagery @KarenRei, if I didn't know any better I'd think you worked for Iceland's official tourist department! 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> I'd love to camp in mine at a summer festival (although I won't be getting it this summer). This was from a couple years ago at the Drangey Festival:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So beautiful! thanks for sharing all that! Makes me want to come visit!  The music festival looks awesome also! I go to Coachella every year and that's awesome, but your festival looks a lot more about nature and the area around which is great!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Stunning... I have fond memories of my brief trip to Iceland seven years ago, but clearly I didn't go far enough off the beaten path! (Hiking on the Sólheimajökull glacier was about as adventurous as we got. ) Definitely need to go back.

Since we're on the topic, a couple of thoughts:

1. If you're an American planning a trip to Europe, and you're interested in visiting Iceland, consider flying Icelandair to your final destination with a stopover in Reykjavik. They have a stopover program that allows you to spend up to a week in Iceland without charging you additional airfare.

2. When in Iceland, American travelers accustomed to the trappings of an overly litigious society will need to imagine safety fences / ropes / signs demarcating everyday hazards such as cliffs, waterfalls, geysers, glacial moulins, etc... because such barriers to personal irresponsibility are frequently absent.


----------

